# The adventures of scarlet and electra.



## emerlyking (Jan 29, 2017)

Dear Electra,

You confuse me, your chubby and a shorty... but have such pretty fins. Yet I can see your beard. And the last time I examined you I swear you had a large white patch on where the egg spot should be. WHUT.

Plus, get to work, Scarlet's already dancing and making bubbles. And all you do is flare at him with your beard. How rude. I still love you. But Whut. 

Tonight, i decided to turn the light off for the night. Scarlet's so amusing in the shadows. He will bump into the divider and get spooked then rinse and repeat.


----------



## emerlyking (Jan 29, 2017)

Tried to spawn the two for two hours. chasing and some nibbling. (No hardcore fighting.) Now there's a suspicious fry on a rock... and I don't know what to do but stare at it sadly.


----------



## emerlyking (Jan 29, 2017)

After having them for two weeks i've decided that they aren't compatible mates.


----------



## emerlyking (Jan 29, 2017)

I am keeping the pair, however the mating process was a once time thing. I even bought some medicine for both of them some time ago. Just stopped now because their fins look better and I don't want to overdue it.

Scarlet seems like she would do better in her own tank. or the filter could be making her gloomy. I'll fix that issue. Either get her a five gallon tank or put holes in the tubing.

The fish dont seem to mind each other anymore. Scarlet's out of hiding when i'm around. I think she stopped hating me and feels protected now.


----------

